# Isopod Question



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

will isopods (rollie pollies) from my backyard go well in my viv or will they bring some sort of pathogen or hurt my frog? do i have to buy a specific type of isopod or will these suffice?
also, i have a small venus flytrap that can go in my viv. will it hurt my frog (my frog is much bigger than the traps)?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a discussion from the other day regarding the use of wild isopods. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/84615-wild-isopods.html


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

1) Venus flytraps require a dormancy period. They will not survive long term in a tropical terrarium.

2) More importantly, Venus flytraps pose a potential danger to smaller frogs. I would not keep them together.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Assuming the frogs are waaay too big for the venus fly trap, you can keep it in the viv for the summer months, but it is native to eastern NC bogs, which gets extended periods of below freezing weather. The foliage dies back and emerges from the bulb again in the spring. If you keep it in a pot, you could remove it and place it outside for the winter months. I've also heard of people washing off all the soil and keeping the bulbs in the refrigerator for a couple of months and then replanting them. But, I wouldn't trust one with any thumbs or pumilio. Only adult tincs, auratus, leucs, terrilibis, bicolors, etc. would be safe. Some can grow traps an inch across and once closed, there is no way a small frog could get out.


----------

